# Some "insider" SVS pics...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Tom wanted me to post some "insider" pics from the SVS skunk works. Feel free to ask any questions... he'll be around soon.

I think he needs to get the weedeater out... :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And why not dust off the ones on the bottom shelves? :huh:


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Are all the subs in the top picture prototypes, or are some of them competitiors subs aquired for evaluation/disection? Some of them look familiar.

Russell


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

I think all of them are competitors which Tom has measured or will be measuring. I see HSU, Rocket, Klipsch, MJ Acoustics...and many more.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

You think SVS might be a just _little_ aware of what the "competition" can do before they release a new model?


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

I thought as much. A lot of the subs don't look too familiar to the UK, but I thought I spotted a couple of Sunfires in the background, no doubt sacrficed in the search for the 'Compact SVS'. What would be really interesting to know is, what the SVS boys actually measured and/or think of the competion and how they have influenced (if at all) their designs.

Russell


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi all,

This test session was dedicated to (mostly) competing subwoofers. When we get emails from potential customers asking if a SVS will be an upgrade over their current XYZ subwoofer...we feel it is very important to be able to base our answer on real(objective) measurements of the other product whenever possible. So we try to collect as many competing subs for evaluation as possible. I belive this photo shows about 1/3 to 1/2 of our current collection.

A few things everyone might find interesting...

1)second photo, second subwoofer from the left. This is an early SB12/2plus proto type. Basically dual SB12plus subs in a single (relatively) small enclosure...about 13x14x26" iirc.

2)23" driver sitting a little further to the left. Raw driver for a sealed proto type we are experimenting with. I'd like to try a sealed B23/4 someday...but we'd have to build a couple more of these.

The third picture shows one wall of our driver test room. We probably have 200 drivers total now(proto types of one kind or another). Some of these look the same, but all it takes is one small "motor" change for them to perform very differently..

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

> This test session was dedicated to (mostly) competing subwoofers. When we get emails from potential customers asking if a SVS will be an upgrade over their current XYZ subwoofer...we feel it is very important to be able to base our answer on real(objective) measurements of the other product whenever possible. So we try to collect as many competing subs for evaluation as possible


Impressive stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool. Gives me a warm fuzzy inside.:T

Edit:I showed my friend the pic. He said they are either making sure they are better than the competition or they are looking for an idea (lol). He pointed out how some of the subs were open and they must have looked inside of them :duh: .
I thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Holy Moly and to think Tom gets to write this all off at the same time...you old dog you:T


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom, Awesome stuff--I'd love to have even 1/4 of that. I am sure I can make use of some of those drivers if you are just going to let them sit and rot--I'd be glad to take them off of your hands for you--free of charge even.

I is cool to actually see that you really do pay attention to the competition through real world tests--good stuff. I wonder if other companies do the same with your stuff? What would they then find out--that they are over charging and under performing? 

Again very cool pictures--thanks for sharing.


----------



## Manic Miner (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Tom and Ron will take the time to post more pictures. I wouldn't mind a few of the scenery surrounding your setup, judging by the pictures it seems to be very nice indeed. 

Also my favorite picture isn't there, I'm thinking of the one of the stray dog that has moved in with you. I'm saving that picture and story for my next purchase. When the time comes I'll show my girlfriend the picture of the dog, tell her the story and explain her that the money I use will be spent on care and food for that dog. :R 

If anyone else think that they can use that twist, feel free to:laugh:


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

nice to see / know "behind the scene" activities


----------



## Manic Miner (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is the picture I was talking about.

Now, can you deny this cute creature food and care? No? Then order your SVS today!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

So Tom... If you don't mind me asking.. What went wrong with the smaller Plus/2 you have showing there. I guess I don't understand everthing there is to do with cabinet space on a vented sub but it sure looks like it would work good.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

really impressive!:raped: good job!!!:joke: 

here has a slogan, don't know how to translate to English, so only tell you what it means. 
know you, know others, then you will always win in games.:meal: 
SVS really try to heavily beat competitors!:boxer:


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

lienly said:


> really impressive!:raped: good job!!!:joke:
> 
> here has a slogan, don't know how to translate to English, so only tell you what it means.
> know you, know others, then you will always win in games.:meal:
> SVS really try to heavily beat competitors!:boxer:


Is that Sun Tzu? 

"“If you know yourself and know others you will be successful,
If you know others and not yourself you will win one and lose one,
If you do not know others and do not know yourself you are destined for failure in every battle.”


----------

